# Worth a shot FREE FOOD



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

http://www.naturezonepet.com/samples.html

Free sample.... worth a shot aint it?


----------



## Neonius (Jul 23, 2006)

may was well, which one who you planning on going for? wouldn't want to get your lizard etc fixed on commercial foods ( soz it is called that right? - pellets etc)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Is it even UK based?? and you've got to register to their ruddy site


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

mite aswell if its free, very very slow website though!!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

i signed up for beardie bites. even if i dont get em only took 2 mins. they are usa based but it did say country in the registration


----------



## Furless-Friends (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I ordered Iguana sample ( good for mixing through greens to increase protein)

My BROTHER ordered Beardie sample

My GIRLFRIEND ordered Gutload sample

My FRIEND ordered Gecko sample 


8)


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Just ordered the gut loading... now to see if we get it or not.


----------



## bribrian (Jan 12, 2006)

beardie bites here, so if i get them, some of you guys can have them........... :wink:


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

andyb5 said:


> http://www.naturezonepet.com/samples.html
> 
> Free sample.... worth a shot aint it?




Thanks,for posting this up, your right its worth a go!


----------



## 16-BIT (Apr 17, 2006)

bribrian said:


> beardie bites here, so if i get them, some of you guys can have them........... :wink:


ill have em brian


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

yeh i ordered the iggy bites too..when i registered it came up saying i was already registered did anyone else get that??..


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah I got that too... :?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

anyone heard anything back yet???? 'kin americans! :evil:


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Nope not me yet... still eagerly awaiting. :lol: :lol:


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

nope me either


----------



## Jack13 (Nov 30, 2005)

lol i havent heard anything and im in america


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

for people in the uk it can take 28 days for a package from the US to reach you


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Unless its me and its still 3 months and counting :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Yep

said I was already registered


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

was going to get crix food, but couldnt be arsed to register.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

old post but anyway i havnt got mine yet has anyone ??>>??>>??


----------



## pie_man (Oct 1, 2005)

ive not had mine yet so they may just have used it for market research see what people click most


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

what a con! - good job it was supposed to be a 'freebie' and no one sent any cash! 
All in all a very poor way to run a website/business, and a sure fire way to lose customers!


----------



## leila (Jul 26, 2006)

eeji said:


> what a con! - good job it was supposed to be a 'freebie' and no one sent any cash!
> All in all a very poor way to run a website/business, and a sure fire way to lose customers!




I haven't had mine ethier!


----------

